# Who IS the female equivalent to Bryan Cranston?



## Incognita (Jun 13, 2012)

*Who IS the female equivalent to the actor Bryan Cranston?*

I'm currently in the process of studying/reading into method acting (relevance to personal/college project) 
Naturally, being a very fond fan of the very talented Bryan Cranston, I chose him as exhibit A.
I'm currently searching for exhibit B... Another actor (female) that bares similarities to the style of acting, Bryan Cranston has so wonderfully expressed.
For the people who may not know him by his real name.. He plays the character of 'Hal' from Malcolm in the Middle and 'Walter White' from Breaking Bad. Two, very different character roles.


If anyone could just input some suggestions/possible similar female actors, and maybe explain why you chose them, it would be incredibly helpful. Thank you!


:hi: 


Hal:










Walter White:


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ellen Page.



















She possesses that chameleon quality method actors like Cranston, Bale, and Oldman have, which gives the performance a lived-in feel that makes it feel less like a story and more like a testament to the character's life and state of mind.


----------

